# Staten Island Ferry Crashes In High Winds



## AlanB (Oct 15, 2003)

This is not really a train related story, but I'm going to take a little liberty here since it is a significant event and this ferry does connect to both the Staten Island RR and the NYC Subway.



> A Staten Island ferry crashed Wednesday as it was docking, leaving at least a dozen people feared dead as passengers jumped for their lives from the shattered vessel, a police source said.
> Some victims lost limbs as the accident ended an otherwise routine trip from lower Manhattan. Other commuters were trapped in piles of debris abord the 22-year-old ferry.


The full story from 1010 WINS News.


----------



## tp49 (Oct 15, 2003)

Been watching the Yankees game and listening to JFK Tower's streaming feed wind sounds bad out there. Also according to preliminary reports from WNBC television (via MSNBC here in CA) are that the Captain jumped ship, went home and attempted suicide.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 15, 2003)

How many Buses are runing at this time?


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 15, 2003)

That's comforting about the captain. Although I can see why, the depression these guys (airline pilots, Engineers, sea captains, etc.) face after knowing that they were in some way responsible for a person's death is immense. Some handle better than others obviously.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 15, 2003)

The mayor of New York is talking now live on tv all about this and plus about how many people are dead and info on the Transit services and why this ferry hit. And I am watching this now and how about you?


----------

